# Some old school gear I came up on



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

My buddy finally gave up his car audio gear claiming he's not going to need it anymore so I am now the owner of:










JBL T420 6.5" 2-Way. 3 LB magnet on each of these! Brand New in Box





































Rockford Fosgate 3.5" 2-Way. Brand New in Box





































Phoenix Gold Bass C.U.B.E and PPI Sedona crossover










The base cube looks like shit but works 100%. It was under the seat in a van for many years.

Canton Pullman Ti25 Tweeter. These things are LOUD!



















ADS Power Plate 6.25. My friend claims there is something wrong with it, but he wasn't able to elaborate. So far bench testing it showed a red LED but since I don't have the manual yet and I don't have the input harness I don't know what the fuck that means. 

He's going to give me the input harness and manual tomorrow. So we'll see where that goes.




























and last but certainly not least, a Rodek 235i


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

wanna sell the t420's??


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

Phoenix Gold Bass C.U.B.E 

Whats gonna happen with this? :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HOOK ME UP WITH THOSE CANTON's HOMIE


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm probably going to use the cube somewhere....

I have fond memories of that cube, my first bandpass box and the Warren G cd trying to tear the roof off his van.

Good times


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-Bass_@Jan 30 2009, 06:58 PM~12862606
> *I'm probably going to use the cube somewhere....
> 
> I have fond memories of that cube, my first bandpass box and the Warren G cd trying to tear the roof off his van.
> ...


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 30 2009, 08:56 PM~12862583
> *HOOK ME UP WITH THOSE CANTON's HOMIE
> *


I doubt I will part with them.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

the rodek amp is tuff as nails


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

them ads amps are nice .. put one in a friends nissan truck years back .. had great sound so 90's


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Feb 1 2009, 01:46 PM~12874490
> *the rodek amp is tuff as nails
> *


Yeah it's outlived many a subs and system configs and still going strong.


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 2 2009, 03:40 AM~12879978
> *them ads amps are nice .. put one in a friends nissan truck years back .. had great sound so 90's
> *


I got the rca harness and put power to it the other day and all I'm getting is a red led that looks like it might be doing a slow pulse or heat beat.

According to the manual the red led could mean pretty much anything from overheating to wiring crossed...

:dunno:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

you want to sell those jbl 6 1/2's?


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP WITH THOSE CANTONS????


----------

